# 1936 Schwinn Roadster



## tailhole (Nov 10, 2014)

Fun bike, not all original parts, but fun ride fo-sho...


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like a fun rider, I have a few bikes set up the same way. A roadster is next on my list.


----------



## tailhole (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd love to see some photos.  I like these skinny tires.  This one has a 24t front ring and 9t rear, so it's easy to pedal and get going quickly.  This is the third set of wheels I've built for this type of riding.  I dig it.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 10, 2014)

How tall are you?
Look at where the seat is.


----------



## tailhole (Nov 10, 2014)

*5'11"*

But I have long legs and want to get a full leg stroke when riding. These bikes can be set up to go fast and far if you pay attention to gearing and cockpit fitting. I ride 6.5 miles to work everyday and the way home is 3 miles of climbing. So I need the full leg power.


----------



## cyclepilot (Nov 10, 2014)

*seat post*

check out these puppies of the past,lots of higher uppers in the lot.


----------



## REC (Nov 11, 2014)

*Wheels?*

What size are those wheels / tires? That looks like it would be a great ride.
REC


----------



## tailhole (Nov 11, 2014)

*700 rims*

This is the third set I've laced into Morrow hubs (the fronts are high flange 60s vintage). I am trying to somewhat create 28" look with modern practicality. I really love the ride.


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*Notice pre war bike racks at schools work etc*



cyclepilot said:


> check out these puppies of the past,lots of higher uppers in the lot.




how FEW bikes had tanks! even mid line bikes that todays collectors sort of crap on *-were RARE

POST WAR different story.........


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 11, 2014)

The roadster double bar is my favorite Schwinn ballooner frame.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2014)

*Great pic...*



cyclepilot said:


> check out these puppies of the past,lots of higher uppers in the lot.




Lots of nice ones here.  Notice the lack of drop stands.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 11, 2014)

Those are some Sick Roadsters guys.   I too really like the looks of that model.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2014)

*Double bar roadster*

I always liked these frames as well. Here's a pic of my cousins 38 that sold earlier this year. Rob.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks like an early klunker. 

Killer ride


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree but I went cheap on a Whizzer (no spring fork) it humps me repeatedly on the acceleration.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 18, 2014)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> it humps me repeatedly on the acceleration.




Are you pleased or displeased with that?


----------

